# Duda sobre controladores para motores PaP



## koreano656 (Sep 10, 2010)

Buenas y Santas.

                           Bueno la cosa es la siguiente, hace como ya un mes que vengo dando vueltas por el foro e investigando pa' hacer un proyecto para la facu. La consigna es manejar algo atrevez de puertos paralelos. Y decidi hacer un puente levadizo manejado por 2 motores PaP. 

Bueno Bueno... Creo que mucho ruido y pocas nueces hasta ahora...

Vamos a lo que nos concierne...

Mi duda es (ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos aun) que tengo 2 motores bipolares pero ambos hacen lo mismo al mismo tiempo. Tons yo me preguntaba si es necesario usar 4 puente H o puedo sacar 2 señales de uno solo y mandarselo a los 2 motores.

Mmm... No se si se entendio... 

La cosa es que si es posible no quiero gastar de más.   Por lo tanto queria comprar un solo controlador (que segun leei por ahi seria un Driver L293B) y de este sacar 2 señales para una bobina y otras 2 para la otra bobina.


Bueno desde ya muchas Gracias  y espero ansioso sus respuestas o dudas...  jeje...


----------



## josb86 (Sep 10, 2010)

yo hasta ahora voy a manejar motores pap de 4 cables, los que he manejado hasta ahora son de 5 unipolares y los he manejado por puerto serial conectando la pc con un pic 16f876a he manejado 2 uln2803a todos se mueven independiente. pero me imagino que si utilizas un mismo controlador van a hacer lo mismo no le veo ninguna gracia a eso.


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ta bien... Pero la cosa es que los motores hacen lo mismo... El proyecto es de un puente en el cual se levantan desde los 2 lados por lo tanto necesito que den la misma cantidad de "pasos" al mismo tiempo.


----------



## HADES (Sep 10, 2010)

es estrictamente necesario hacerlo por puerto paralelo??? chequea esto? a ver si te sirver basicamente con esto obtenes las señales la cosa seria comprar un puente h integrado para cada motor y las entradas paralelizarlas a ambos integrados saludos!!!

de este link te hablo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/#post57777

HADES


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mmm... sep... tiene que ser por puertos paralelos.

La idea del proyecto es controlar el puente desde Pc. Con un programa que compilé en C, En donde le ingresamos la altura que se debe levantar el puente, y este manda los pulsos por el puerto paralelo al circuito (el cual quiero hacer ahora).:cabezon: 

Para hacer el circuito tenia pensado primero ponerle un oproacoplador para proteger el puerto. No vaya a se' que se me queme... 
Emm... Despues ya no se...  Jaja... Bueno no... usaria un Driver L293B o alguno que me recomienden, para invertir la corriente. Pero ya que los 2 motores hacen lo mismo yo pensaba en paralelizar las señales a cada bobina, osea que las bobinas 1 de cada uno de los motores vayan a un puente H y las otras 2 bobinas al otro puente H.

Emm...  Bueno hasta ahi llego por ahora.. jee...


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

yo te recomendaria usar el l297 y l298 puedes sincronizar los dos motores con esos drivers, otra manera sencilla en un uln2803 o similar y si es poca corriente digamos unos 400ma lo conectas directo y atraves del soft. puedes darle una rutina para los pasos, menos hardware mas software, y si es con el l297 y l298 seria lo contrario mas hardware y menos software todo depende de que mas te convenga...saludos
ejemplo con el uln...


----------



## aporfirio (Sep 10, 2010)

reyvilla, yo hice el circuito este con l297 y l298. Es sencillo y tiene mas ventajas que el 2803. Puedes controlar la corrriente del motor. mira este circuito hecho y probado. En cuanto a pùerto serial y paralelo, los puertos paralelos desaparecen. Es preferible que aprendas a manejar puertos usb con microcontroladores y manejar los motores con los puertos del microcontrolador.
Sds


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

si yo tambien hice unos cuantos con ese claro que es sencillo yo diria que el l297 es casi un microcontrolador de motores por todo lo que trae, el problema es el costo y ensamble ya que debe de llebar una circuiteria mas extensa que la del uln2803, como comente todo depende que que se le haga mas facil a cada quien, para mi el l297 por que me cuesta mas hacer el programa para que el motor gire que envier un simple 1 por un determinado tiempo o al sensar algo, a lo mejor hay quienes se les haga mas facil la programacion que la circuiteria y preferiran hacer un programa extenso que un circuito complejo, aparte estan los costos y la presicion, ya que manejando el motor controlado por software cada bobina puedes tener mas control del movimiento del motor...saludos

PD:yo lo hice por una tarjeta de un equipo que trabajaba con el l297, me copie de un esquema mas la ayuda del datasheet y esteca55 que tambien me ayudo mucho a entender el funcionamiento...saludoss


----------



## thenot (Sep 10, 2010)

Por que mezclan los l293 con los uln2803????
El l293 o l298 le servirá para mover motores Bipolares (que es lo que necesita el dueño del post) y el uln2803 servirá para mover motores unipolares.
Creo que tienes las ideas claras, solo te aporto en que si quieres un mismo puente H para ambos motores, te recomendaría hacer uno con transistores. Yo e usado varios motores bipolares y todos me consumen un buen poco de corriente y un l293 para un motor me quedaba chico y tenia que ponerle buenos disipadores, así que si lo quieres para 2 te va a quedar un poco chico esos chip, por ello te recomiendo mejor hacer uno. Si quieres, luego voy a hacer un post con un puente H que obtuve de la web y al cual le diseñe un pcb, el puente es muy bueno, y no tendrás problemas que quede corto con el amperaje.

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

hola thenot, para ti que es bipolar y unipolar, a que te refieres con: "Por que mezclan los l293 con los uln2803????"

Yo pienso que ambos pueden trabajar con bipolar e inclusive haciendo adaptaciones tambien he logrado andar unipolares con ambos, solo son recomendaciones por experiencia no se trata de ligar nada, es cuestion de saber algo y comentar al respecto ya que no voy a ponerme a decir babosadas de gratis me gustaria me aclararas un poco al respecto porque de verdad no entiendo muy bien tu motivo?

PD: la imagen del circuito fue referencial ya que no tenia otra a mano por si acaso...saludos


----------



## thenot (Sep 10, 2010)

bueno dar mas explicaciones no creo que sean necesarias.. hay bastante información en la red al respecto..
revisa esto --> http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

Si no queda claro en cortas palabras.. para mover un motor bipolar se necesita que una bobina tenga cambios de dirección de corriente en esta... ahora dime como haces eso con un uln2803??? si me dices que se puede hacer entonces no veo razón para que existan los l293 y puentes h, si con un array de transistores se podría hacer sin problemas.. pero no es asi.. el principio de funcionamiento de los bipolares es como los de un motor normal al que quieres darle direccion hacia adelante y hacia atras.. es cosa de mirar la secuencia en los terminales para su funcionamiento.
PASO	      TERMINALES
 	A	B	C	D
1	+V	-V	+V	-V
2	+V	-V	-V	+V
3	-V	+V	-V	+V
4	-V	+V	+V	-V

ahí el terminal A y B pertencen a una bobina y C y D a la otra bobina, y se ve que claramente que en una bobina se necesita controlar la corriente hacia ambos sentidos, osea eso lo haces con un l293 o puente H, con un uln2803 eso no lo puedes hacer.. Como te dije si puedes hacerlo, podrías dar a conocer como lo haces, por que un uln2803 es sus 10 veces mas barato que un l293...

En cambio para un motor unipolar solo necesitas "cortar" la corriente en sus terminales, y para ello puedes usar un uln2803 o uln2003 o simples transistores NPN, con un puente H dudo que se pueda hacer eso (no veo en que estado puedes dejarlo para "cortar" la corriente en un terminal)... 

Bueno al final igual explique lo mismo que se encuentra en todos lados, espero aya sido claro y se aya entendido las diferencias de ambos tipos de motores, sino no hay problemas en seguir explicando, que cuando yo empeze con estos me calente bastante la cabeza 

Saludos!


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bien Bien... 

Si, puede ser que me quede corto con la corriente... Por que son motores de .7A cada uno. Asi que te agradeceria que hiciearas el post ese con los puentes H...  ya he visto algunos pero no me queda del todo claro como hacerlos... Jeje... 

Y si, al funcionamieto del motor ya me lo se de pie a cabeza... Jeje... Es mas ya casi que tengo listo la programacion desde la Pc.

Creo que va queriendo esto... Jeje...


----------



## thenot (Sep 10, 2010)

ok, espérame a mañana y lo preparo bien (aunque soy medio lerdo expresándome pero se hace lo que se puede XD), cuando lo termine te dejo el link de donde quedo en este mismo post.

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 10, 2010)

ok mucha razon thenot, y se ve que sabes lo que dices, los comentarios por mi experiencia como comentaba, yo la direccion la doy por combinacion de bobinas energizadas, no cambiando la direccion de la corriente, por eso logro moverlos sin problema, yo le doy sentido por combinacion de bobinas cambio la secuencia y gira hacia el otro lado, y dependiento de las bobinas energizadas lo hago girar medio paso o paso completo, de hecho con un l298 he trabajado ambos motores como te comente, eliminando comunes y no porque lo invente yo lo saque de un equipo medico en el cual los motores tenian cortados los comunes y el motor giraba igual sin esos dos clables conectados de todas formas gracias por la aclaracion saludos...


----------



## thenot (Sep 11, 2010)

a claro si eliminas el común de un motor unipolar tienes un motor bipolar.. yo lo hice y funciona igual, pero no tiene tanto torque como si funcionara como unipolar (ademas que no sirve para todos los tipos de motores unipolares, depende como tenga las boninas ubicadas).. ahí no existe problema en utilizar un puente H para usarlo, asi que se puede usar un motor unipolar lo mas bien como bipolar haciendo lo que dices, y usar asi la electrónica y logica que se usa para un bipolar, pero no funciona al revés, o sea un bipolar transformarlo a unipolar (a menos que entres a modificar en enbobinado del motor y pongas un conector en el centro de cada bobina).. así que con un uln2803 no vas a poder hacer funcionar un bipolar por ningún motivo (y si alguien puede hacerlo que avise así podríamos dejar de lado los puentes H).


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 11, 2010)

dale si va muy deacuerdo contigas y gracias por la aclaracion nuevamente..saludos


----------



## thenot (Sep 11, 2010)

yap, e publicado el puente H, quedo ubicado (a menos que lo muevan) en este mismo sub-foro, la direccion directa es esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/aporte-puente-h-motores-43203/
saludos!!


----------



## albertoxx (Mar 23, 2012)

Busca la hoja de datos del L297 alli esta como conectar el L297 a un L298 que va directo al motor  luego el L297 se lo conectas a tu microcontrolador los principales: Pin17=derecha o izquierda, Pin18=dar paso, Pin10 =Activado;


----------

